# Zwei PC's per USB HUB(?) verbinden



## NicoMM (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen PC, sowie ein Notebook, welches ich zum Arbeiten verwende.

Jedes mal, wenn ich switchen möchte, muss ich also Maus und Tastatur umstecken (und unter den Schreibtisch krabbeln). Gibt es eine Lösung, die es ermöglicht, Maus und Tastatur an ein Device anzuschließen und einfach per Knopfdruck zu wechseln?

Ich hoffe, das ist verständlich 

VIele Grüße


----------



## airXgamer (25. Juli 2017)

Schon die Kurzform der Frage in einer Suchmaschine meiner Wahl liefern eine Menge Ergebnisse: 
USB Tastatur Maus verteiler 2 PC - Google-Suche


----------



## XiruFTW (25. Juli 2017)

KVM Switch,
an diesen schließt du Maus/Tastatur und ggf. Bildschirm an und kannst dann mit Tastendruck umschalten.
Kostet rund 20€.


----------

